# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Kesäliikenne 2017

## Eppu

Lautakunnan kokouksessa esitetään mm. että:
- Linjan 3 vuorot siirtyvät kokonaan Federleynkadulle. Hervannan päässä reitti puolestaan jaetaan niin että 3A Etelä-Hervantaan ja 3B Lintuhytin uudelle asuinalueelle. Viikonloppuisin liikennettä lisätään viiteen vuoroon tunnissa
- Linjan 35 liikennöintiä laajennetaan kokopäiväisemmäksi. Vain lauantai-iltaisin ja sunnuntaisin ei liikennettäkesällä. Olettaa sopii että ensi talvikaudella liikenne on sitten kokopäiväistä kun ratikkapäätökseen sisältyi ponsi koskien eteläisiä alueita.
- Linja 24 ei aja kesällä. Kiintoisa lisäkohta tähän oli, että "Talviaikataulukauden 2017-18 alusta liikennetarjonta Tampellan alueelle pyritään järjestämään tarjoten nykyistä linjaa 24 monipuolisemmat yhteydet."

Lisää voi lukaista linkin takaa.

----------


## Rester

6 olisi ollut parempi vaihtoehto Lintuhytille, ei olisi ollut tarvetta muutoksiin pitkään aikaan, lisäksi reitti olisi ollut suorempi. Samalla olisi päästy eroon tuosta "väliaikaisesta" Hermian päätteestä. Nyt on muutaman vuoden päästä edessä vääjäämättä muutoksia.

Järkipäätös oli kyllä 38:n kesäliikennöinti 24:n sijaan. En siis tiedä, olivatko nämä keskenään vaihtoehtoja, mutta automäärällisesti samantyyppinen kokonaisuus kyseessä.

----------

